# Teaching a Dominant Dog A Submissive Position



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been trying to teach Wolfie to lay on his side. He has a very dominant personality, so this is a tough position for him. He will do it when I tell him but then get right up. After working on it for 10 minutes, he ran over to his bed and started humping it. I had high value treats to teach him with, and he wouldn't even take the treat when he had to go hump his bed. I stopped the lesson right there and will pick it up again later on tonight. Is there an easier way for him to learn this?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would do this,,,as soon as he goes on his side, treat him, and maybe use BANG as command for that position? (just a thought)..I would use whatever word yoru doing to get him on his side, treat , GOOD BANG (or whatever word you want to use), and release him, I'd release him BEFORE he makes the decision to get up.. Maybe work on extending that release word, by milliseconds,,you want to release him BEFORE he makes the decision,,and maybe even constantly treat him one right after the other, while he is in the position,,adding a little time each time you get him to stay for whatever length of time..Make sense? LOL


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, that makes sense. This way I am making the decision to let him up. I will try it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Diane - rapid fire treats while he's in position, and then release him to get up before he gets up on his own, starting with a very brief amount of time at first and then working up to longer. 

I don't think this has anything to do with a dominant dog and a submissive position, I think it's simply a training issue. Duration of a behavior has to be trained, no matter what the behavior is. You can also capture the position whenever he does it on his own (surely he lays on his side to rest from time to time?), marking and rewarding it. The more you reward something the more the dog is going to offer it up, and then you can put a command to it.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I have been trying to teach Wolfie to lay on his side. He has a very dominant personality, so this is a tough position for him. He will do it when I tell him but then get right up.* After working on it for 10 minutes, he ran over to his bed and started humping it*. I had high value treats to teach him with, and he wouldn't even take the treat when he had to go hump his bed. I stopped the lesson right there and will pick it up again later on tonight. Is there an easier way for him to learn this?


I lost my drink... :rofl:

So now he was a former male gigolo.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I lost my drink... :rofl:
> 
> So now he was a former male gigolo.


HAHAHA! Yes he was definitely that! Whenever I don't let him do something, for instance, shoving his tongue in the vacuum cleaner hose while it's on, or it I make him do something he doesn't like he runs over and humps his bed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I kinda skimmed over the humping thing LOL,,wolfie cracks me up, and he shoves his tongue in the vac hose while it's on? OH MY GOSH LMBO...

You need to write a book "Living with Wolfie"  And debbie explained things much better than I !


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would do this,,,as soon as he goes on his side, treat him, and maybe use BANG as command for that position? (just a thought)..I would use whatever word yoru doing to get him on his side, treat , GOOD BANG (or whatever word you want to use), and release him, I'd release him BEFORE he makes the decision to get up.. Maybe work on extending that release word, by milliseconds,,you want to release him BEFORE he makes the decision,,and maybe even constantly treat him one right after the other, while he is in the position,,adding a little time each time you get him to stay for whatever length of time..Make sense? LOL


Yay! I tried this and it worked!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I kinda skimmed over the humping thing LOL,,wolfie cracks me up, and he shoves his tongue in the vac hose while it's on? OH MY GOSH LMBO...
> 
> You need to write a book "Living with Wolfie"  And debbie explained things much better than I !


It's a pain when I am trying to vacuum with the hose and he keeps shoving his tongue in there. I have central vac and he figured out that all he has to do is grab the handle to flip the switch on. I can't leave it unattended or he wont have any tongue left. I have a weird dog.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

It's all coming together now... Male gigolo by night, Butler by day...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> It's a pain when I am trying to vacuum with the hose and he keeps shoving his tongue in there. I have central vac and he figured out that all he has to do is grab the handle to flip the switch on. I can't leave it unattended or he wont have any tongue left. I have a weird dog.


LOL Love this!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh,,I think he's telling you he wants to vac the house!! I can just see it, gsd cleans house for free))


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

So this morning he goes right into the position on command. No hesitation and he stays there. Problem is, he won't get up when I release him because he wants more treats! UGH!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Release and then toss a treat so he has to get up to get it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't train him near his bed. ROTFL.



Wolfiesmom said:


> I have been trying to teach Wolfie to lay on his side. He has a very dominant personality, so this is a tough position for him. He will do it when I tell him but then get right up.
> 
> >>>>>After working on it for 10 minutes, he ran over to his bed and started humping it.<<<<<
> 
> I had high value treats to teach him with, and he wouldn't even take the treat when he had to go hump his bed. I stopped the lesson right there and will pick it up again later on tonight. Is there an easier way for him to learn this?


----------



## KDH (May 19, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> It's a pain when I am trying to vacuum with the hose and he keeps shoving his tongue in there. I have central vac and he figured out that all he has to do is grab the handle to flip the switch on. I can't leave it unattended or he wont have any tongue left. I have a weird dog.


Haw, haw, haw!!! I keep getting this picture of his tongue getting sucked into the vac and his eyes bugging out!!! 

Never a dull moment, is there?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Wolfie is a genius.


----------

